# West Virginia trails



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got back from 5 days of mountain riding. Mountain camping, semi primitive, we had a pop up with air and a generator, from our camp site to a blacktop rd was about 45 min. Took baths in mountain springs, grandkids swam in the creek, in Michigan it would be called a river. Riding varied from blaze your own through the woods, to a county rd. Lots of huge mud mud holes, 3-5 ft deep, 25-30 ft long. Tram rds, gas well rds, old and new strip rds. Steep rocky rds, creeks, we rode them all. Great place to ride, didn't see one badge the hole time we were down there. 9 bear, 8 snakes, a ton of deer and turkey. All in all a great 5 days, cant hardly wait for the 4th of July.....


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip.

Seeing 9 bear would be incredible. I’ve hunted in the UP for 30 years and only seen 1!!!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Sounds like a great trip.
> 
> Seeing 9 bear would be incredible. I’ve hunted in the UP for 30 years and only seen 1!!!


Seen 8 the first day, last evening there a cub was in our phone calling area. Last year they were really bad, one night we had 4 in our camp numerous times one night.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> Seen 8 the first day, last evening there a cub was in our phone calling area. Last year they were really bad, one night we had 4 in our camp numerous times one night.


DANG!!! I need to hunt bear in WV.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> DANG!!! I need to hunt bear in WV.


You buy your licenses over the counter, 2 bear limit in certain counties, I believe there are different seasons for bow gun and dog.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Round two coming next week, thinking about a longer ride, about 80 miles round trip,...going to have to really watch out for snakes too, no rain, hot weather so they will be on the move....


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got back from another amazing trip. No long rides as we were teaching daughter in law to ride. Seen a bunch of bear again. As blackberries and raspberries were in, a couple were a little to close for comfort. Couple of rattlesnakes, and a new hound....all in all another nice ride, next trip is in sept, maybe a week as Ginseng will be up with red berries.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Rounds 4 and 5 coming up. Just finished a Ginseng trip, second phase of senging coming up, second phase of bear on the horizon. Been running into a lot of mine cracks, plus with the hot weather, and digging seng, snakes are unbelievable. Need some rain to quieten things down.


----------

